

TripIt Gets An ExIt – Acquired By Concur For Up To $120 Million - mootothemax
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/13/concur-acquires-tripit/

======
cmer
This is terrible news for all of us. I am forced to use Concur at work and it
is by far the worst web application I have ever used.. Hours of frustration
every month because of their terrible UX and buggy and confusing UI.

I hope this is not the way TripIt is going because it is definitely the best
thing to have happened to travelers in a long time.

~~~
halostatue
I'm not quite ready to say that it's terrible news for us all; after all, the
folks behind Concur could know just how bad their system is and be buying
TripIt because they need something better.

Anything better.

The Concur website makes my eyes bleed, and the fact that you can't use their
iPhone/iPad app without entering credit card information etc. on your
company's Concur system is insane.

Hopefully, Concur will do the right thing and let the consumer portion of the
TripIt brand stand and improve its enterprise crapware based on the TripIt
brand.

~~~
cmer
The problem is that this rarely happens. Concur makes software for the
enterprise. What I'm saying is that I hope TripIt doesn't turn into an
enterprise software. Most enterprise software are pure garbage.

------
cemregr
I'm saddened by this. They were my favorite web service and startup. Concur is
probably going to shut the service down, or just freeze development on it.

Nokia acquired Dopplr and they abandoned it completely, that's why I switched
to TripIt. Since the acquisition no development has happened with Dopplr,
their latest blog post is from September 2009. Neither have I seen anything
similar come out of Nokia.

Sad day.

------
far33d
Slightly disappointed - TripIt is one of the few web products released in the
past five years that made me say "WOW. I need to tell everyone about this."

My wife managed bookings and travel for public speakers - TripIt probably
saved her and her clients hundreds of hours last year. Given the amount of
information they have about people's travel preferences and the high margins
of online travel businesses, I'm surprised they were sold for so little.

------
dev_jim
Congrats to them. It's one of the best services I use on the web. It's changed
the way I travel. I just hope Concur doesn't f it up.

------
chopsueyar
Being acquired by a verb that is really a noun is a confusing read.

